# alot of crap for sale



## Ku-sama

RD-RAM
3x Samsung RD-RAM 128MB/8 800MHz silver heatspreader - $35
4x Samsung RD-RAM 128MB/4 800MHz silver heatspreader - $40
2x NEC RD-RAM 128MB/8 800MHz black heatspreader - $35
2x Infineon RD-RAM 128MB/8 800MHz black heatspreader - $35
2x NEC RD-RAM 64MB/4 800MHz black heatspreader - $20
2x Toshiba RD RAM 64MB/4 800MHz silver heatspreader - $20
4x CIMMS - $2

SD-RAM
15x Various Manafacture 128MB PC100 - $5
1x Kingston 256MB PC100 - $8
2x Memorex 265MB PC133 - $10
1x Memorex 128MB PC133 - $8
1x Hynix 256MB PC133 - $10
1x Infineon 64MB PC133 - $2

DDR-RAM
1x AllComponent 512MB DDR400 CL2.5 double sided - $30
1x Nanya 256MB DDR266 CL2 single sided - $15
2x Nanya 512MB DDR266 CL2 single sided - $25

Processors
Intel Pentium 4 SL7EY 2.80GHz/512KB/400FSB/478-pin - $65

Intel Pentium 4 SL6PE 2.66GHz/512KB/533FSB/478-pin - $50

Intel Pentium 4 SL5VH 1.6GHz/256KB/400FSB/478-pin - $25

Intel Pentium 3 SL4C8 1GHz/256KB/133FSB/370-pin - $20

Intel Pentium 3 SL4C9 933MHz/256KB/133FSB/370-pin - $18

Intel Pentium 3 SL3F7 550MHz/512KB/100FSB/Slot 1 - $12

2x Intel Pentium 3 SL35E 500MHz/512KB/100FSB/Slot 1 - $10

Harddrives
2x Western Digital 20GB drives - $15
1x Western Digital 40GB drive - $30
1x Western Digital 60GB drive - $45
1x Maxtor 80GB drive - $60


Prices are for each item, you pay shipping, no items are garenteed to work but ill take returns and give a full refund. pay before anything is shipped.


----------



## ShadoWing

don't accept paypal, right?


----------



## Motoxrdude

You know you have to have atleast 100+ posts to sell anything right? Jp

Do you still have1x AllComponent 512MB DDR400 CL2.5 double sided - $30?
Do you accept paypal?


----------



## Ku-sama

yeah, that memory is still for sale, i do money orders, check and cash. I also have a single sided version of the same memory if you prefer it


----------



## wonka

Does the AllComponent 512MB DDR400 CL2.5 double sided fit all computers?  I have a dell and I want to buy this.


----------



## Ku-sama

it should, just make sure that the Dell supports DDR


----------



## Ku-sama

BTW: Bump! new RAM+CPUS Added


----------



## jimmymac

wonka said:
			
		

> Does the AllComponent 512MB DDR400 CL2.5 double sided fit all computers?  I have a dell and I want to buy this.




firstly check which type of ram your machine takes, some older dells (like the one i used to have) take RD-ram instead. Which luckily is also being sold here


----------



## diroga

what are the specs on "Western Digital 20GB drives - $15"


----------



## Ku-sama

7200 rpm, prolly like a 2-4mb buffer


----------



## Ku-sama

bump


----------



## Ku-sama

bump


----------



## Ku-sama

bump, it all needs to go, if you want to buy a mix of crap, ill sell it for less, it just needs to get off of my hands


----------



## Ku-sama

Bump, will work out package deals, including discounts if you buy alot


----------



## derek mitchell

Hey man! I'm kinda new to all this stuff but i wouldn't mind gettin' my hands on some cheap parts. i have a pentium 2 668 mhz 128 sd ram and i don't know about the hard drive. I'll probably upgrade to an 80. I can send you a money order a.s.a.p (from canada though)


----------



## jp198780

hey derek, is that a processor your selling?


----------



## derek mitchell

No,no I'm not selling anything. I was actually just putting that up so that ku-sama knows what i have to work with and mabye give me a little direction with some of the stuff he's sellin'.


----------



## jp198780

oo ok.


----------



## palmmann

derek mitchell said:
			
		

> No,no I'm not selling anything. I was actually just putting that up so that ku-sama knows what i have to work with and mabye give me a little direction with some of the stuff he's sellin'.


if your lookin' to upgrade that pentium 2, run cpuz and find your cpu socket, it should be slot 1 or socket 370.


----------



## RCMania.co.nr

The new dells take ddr


----------



## Bobo

RCMania.co.nr said:
			
		

> The new dells take ddr


? What does this have to do with anything?  And the new dells take DDR2, big difference there.


----------



## Ku-sama

wow, lots of posting,


----------



## TheChef

Are any of teh HDs SATA, either 1 or 2?


----------



## Ku-sama

no, IDE


----------



## jp198780

do you have pc-100 ram? 256MB?


----------



## Ku-sama

i have to look, ive done alot of offline selling, soooo...


----------



## jp198780

ok.


----------



## derek mitchell

Ok so my cpu socket is 370 FC-PGA. I'd like to get my hands on a processor that I can use to upgrade. some ram , and a better hard drive. Let's make a deal!?


----------



## Ku-sama

i have another stick of 256MB PC100, so yeah, thats for sale JP

Derek: i have a 933MHz and a 1000MHz P3 and alot of SD RAM, just tell me what you want


----------



## derek mitchell

ok I'd like to get the 1000mhz p3 and 512mb of ram. how much do you want for this? Also will it work with my comp? And if I order this stuff will you save it for me till my money order gets there?


----------



## Ku-sama

you talking about the two 256MB PC133s?


----------



## palmmann

since you said you were not partingin the other thread, i assume the two better p4s are not for sale anymore?


----------



## derek mitchell

Ya sure!so how 'bout it?


----------



## Ku-sama

derek mitchell said:
			
		

> Ya sure!so how 'bout it?



$40+ Shipping, so like, $52 if you want UPS


----------



## derek mitchell

Ok, that's U.S dollars right? How about that 1000 mhz processor it'll work for my system I think. I have a 370 plug.


----------



## QACJared

Yes people Buy from Ku-sama. He offers very good deals and offers good support. Im very happy with the computer i bought from Him.


----------



## Ku-sama

derek mitchell said:
			
		

> Ok, that's U.S dollars right? How about that 1000 mhz processor it'll work for my system I think. I have a 370 plug.



depends on your mobo, but yeah USD


----------



## mrbagrat

Is the 512mb DDR 400 dual channel or single stick?


----------



## derek mitchell

I don't have the name of the manufacturer fo rthe motherboard


----------



## Ku-sama

mrbagrat said:
			
		

> Is the 512mb DDR 400 dual channel or single stick?



it was sold, but im also selling 1024MB of DDR 400 dual channel Partiot Signature series


----------



## palmmann

Ku-sama said:
			
		

> it was sold, but im also selling 1024MB of DDR 400 dual channel Partiot Signature series


how much for both? also, i will ask again, are you selling the $50 and $65 pentium 4s?


----------



## Ku-sama

palmmann said:
			
		

> how much for both? also, i will ask again, are you selling the $50 and $65 pentium 4s?



im hesitant to, but i will

and im thinking about $60 for both sticks, as they are $75 on newegg


----------



## derek mitchell

Sooo.... Do you wanna sell me the stuff I'm askin' about? If so I guess I'll need ur info to send you the money order. I can send it right away


----------



## Ku-sama

derek mitchell said:
			
		

> Sooo.... Do you wanna sell me the stuff I'm askin' about? If so I guess I'll need ur info to send you the money order. I can send it right away





yeah, you have a PM


----------



## MasterEVC

Does that P3 1GHz work I might need that, or I can just get a SocketA board so I can have my backup-backup comp working again


----------



## Ku-sama

the 1GHz is awaiting payment, but i also have a P3 933MHz though


----------



## MasterEVC

Dont need the P3 anymore I just got a free working comp with a XP 1800+

Curious about the RAM, It came with 128MB and I put in one 256MB but it still seems slow, maybe a 512 would take care of that.

Also if I get the other system working I could use some PC133 ram, board only has 2 slots and I only have 1 256MB stick would want at least 512 in there


----------



## Ku-sama

just let me know, i already know where to ship it, maybe ill work it that you just hand the money over to your mom, sence thats where it needs to go anyways


----------



## jp198780

does anybody have a PC-100 256MB 4 sale?


----------



## Ku-sama

i do...


----------



## jp198780

how much? including shipping.


----------



## Ku-sama

10 shipped


----------



## palmmann

Ku-sama said:
			
		

> im hesitant to, but i will
> 
> and im thinking about $60 for both sticks, as they are $75 on newegg


this or this


----------



## Ku-sama

first ones


----------



## flamron

Hi, new to the board.  I am interested in either of the P4 processors that you have listed as long as they will fit into my dell, it has a mPGA-478 slot for the processor.  Also, if you have any PC133 512 MB sticks, I would be interested in a couple if you are still selling the processors.  Thanks.

Ronnie


----------



## Ku-sama

the 2.4GHz will fit, just make sure its compatible... and no 512MB sticks...


----------



## flamron

Ok, been a while since I have really messed with any of this.  How do I find out if the processor is compatible?


----------



## Geoff

Ku-sama said:
			
		

> Intel Pentium 4 SL6PE 2.66GHz/512KB/533FSB/478-pin - $50
> 
> 1x Western Digital 60GB drive - $45


Im interested in the following things but have a few questions.  Does the processor come with a heatsink and fan?  And could i get a small discount if i buy these things together (remember, you got a nice PC for free )  And lastly, are these items still available?


----------



## Arm_Pit3

Good way to advertise your stuff " alot of *crap *for sale" heh  Also i may be intersted in one of those CPUs...Do you accept paypal? I jsut got a free comtputer i was setting up for my mother, its a P2 250mhz, if one of those you have fits in the slot i'll take it. But first io have to find out what slow mine is.


----------



## Bobo

Arm_Pit said:
			
		

> I jsut got a free comtputer i was setting up for my mother, its a P2 250mhz, if one of those you have fits in the slot i'll take it.


that is a slot 1, which supports PIIIs up to 1GHz.  You just have to make sure that your motherboard will support a processor speed that high.


----------



## JZalan77

*Still Selling This Item?*



Ku-sama said:


> Processors
> Intel Pentium 4 SL7EY 2.80GHz/512KB/400FSB/478-pin - $65
> 
> Prices are for each item, you pay shipping, no items are garenteed to work but ill take returns and give a full refund. pay before anything is shipped.



I was wondering if you are still selling this item. If so, can you calculate how much will be for shipping (destination will be CA)? More importantlly, what methods of payment do you accept? Do you take either check or PayPal?

Don't worry yourself about compatiblility. I've done enough homework to know that this CPU upgrade should work well on my Dell Dimension 8100. I even took into account the 400MHz FSB and Socket 423 limitations of my original P4 Willamette 1.4GHz CPU via the future purchase (from the PowerLeap online store) of an Socket 423-Socket 478 adapter.


----------



## Ku-sama

i didnt think that 423 supported Northwoods... and no, its not longer for sale


----------



## tcole2004

pm sent


----------

